# Автомонтирование флешек и др.

## Silva715

Прочел статью о автомонтировании флешек в журнале, про автоподключении устройств с помощью HAL и dbus, настроил все соответствующим образом, перепроверил все десять раз но ничего не получается (( 

# /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status:  started

# /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status:  started

, в KDE - behavior поставил галочки Show device icon, Mounted Removable Medium, Unmounted Removable Medium. но когда подключаю флешку - никаких иконок на столе не появляется (((

у кого получилось сделать автоподключение подскажите че делать или куда лезть почитать ?

----------

## Balancer

В Gnome оно у меня "из коробки" работает. Ручками только переносной HDD настраивал. Но через ivman. Правда, сейчас той конфигурации уже не осталось.

----------

## ArtSh

Ещё submount необходим...

----------

## Ivanich_

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Ещё submount необходим...

 

Кому необходим? Тебе?  :Smile:   Никогда в жизни его не ставил,  флэшки и cd/dvd автоматом монтируются через связку hal+dbus+ivman- причем даже без ковыряний в конфигах.

----------

## ArtSh

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

>  *ArtSh wrote:*   Ещё submount необходим... 
> 
> Кому необходим? Тебе?   Никогда в жизни его не ставил,  флэшки и cd/dvd автоматом монтируются через связку hal+dbus+ivman- причем даже без ковыряний в конфигах.

 

Необходим KDE.

----------

## 046

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Необходим KDE.

  Или KDE или ivman.

Если есть одно - другое не нужно.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Необходим KDE.

 

необходимо просто отключить лень и поискать

на русской вики даже есть подобные материалы, не говоря уже о нескольких обширных обсуждениях у иностранцев

----------

## ArtSh

Действительно ошибся   :Embarassed:  для KDE необходим pmount.

----------

## Silva715

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Необходим KDE. 
> 
> необходимо просто отключить лень и поискать
> 
> на русской вики даже есть подобные материалы, не говоря уже о нескольких обширных обсуждениях у иностранцев

 

ну поделись сцылочкой *)

----------

## Silva715

УРА) реакции системы на "вставление" флешки я добился, остался как всегда самый животрепешуший вопрос: как добиться чтобы флешка автоматически монтировалась с опцией iocharset=koi8-r, - сейчас монтируеться с utf8. В ядре у меня по умолчанию заданно koi8-r и codepage=866 (или эти опции только для FAT??)...

просветите )))

----------

## 046

utf8 передаёт hal

Может не зря передаёт?

----------

## bobdva

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> В Gnome оно у меня "из коробки" работает. Ручками только переносной HDD настраивал. Но через ivman. Правда, сейчас той конфигурации уже не осталось.

 

ok, есть такой конфиг IvmConfigActions.xml :

```

<ivm:Option name="checkOnInit" value="true" />

    <!-- try to mount any mountable volume at all -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    

    <ivm:Match name="hal.info.category" value="storage">

      <ivm:Match name="hal.storage.bus" value="usb">

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="kdialog --passivepopup 'USB storage device detected: $hal.info.vendor$ $hal.info.product$' 4" />

    <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

      </ivm:Match>

   </ivm:Match>

```

флешка автомаунтится, но сообщение (kdialog, с тем же успехом xmessage) выводится только первый раз

ivman работает от user'а

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

про насчет из коробки  :Smile: , а несколько флешек одновременно монтируются?

гм.. монтируются   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fank

ну поделись сцылочкой *)

держи   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350769-highlight-automounting+udev.html

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev_%D0%B8_%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B9

как настроишь - в заголовок темы кинь SOLVED

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

что касается udev-103 там какая-то бага ?!..

при ACTION="remove" скрипт в RUN не срабатывает при извлечении флешки..

этот же скрипт используется и при вставлении флешки.. 

в скрипте обрабатываются действия add (создается каталог для монтирования, права на него, монтирование) и remove(удаление каталога)..

----------

